# old classical LP you purchased lately and are anxious to receive here mine what your?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

a 1973 LP of german ars vetus messinger poet/singer/trouibadour germans LP woaw.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Vox PL 7320 Mozart Sinfonia Concertante K. 364 and K. 297b from about 1950 with Reinhold Barchet playing violin. The playing is so much more masculine and forthright than the way people play Mozart today.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Searched for this obscure L.P. for many years, a memento from my preteen exploration of classical music. Probably originally recorded in the late 1950s for mail order subscribers in Europe, it saw limited release in the early 1960s in the U.S. on a bargain label (Perfect). Chanced on near-pristine stereo copy last week in a charity shop. Paid fifty cents. An Amazon seller wants $199.00 for a mono pressing. Despite the record's importance in my life, nothing about the recording justifies the Amazon price.


----------

